# My New Aluminum CNC



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Just finished my new cnc and here are some photos. 

When I finish the required adjustments, I will replace the pushbuttons panel with 1/8" thick aluminum plate where I will engrave the names of each button plus I will replace the two gantry vertical members with an "S" style for better weight distribution


----------



## harkus (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow! Very impressive. I could use one of those.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Now, that is some powerful machine! Squeaky clean, too.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Camero68 said:


> Now, that is some powerful machine! Squeaky clean, too.


Will not stay squeaky clean for long...LOL, pretty soon I will start my cuts and that's the end of a clean machine.

I will post a video link when I'm ready to she her in action


----------



## chinalimac (Sep 17, 2012)

Can this machine cut aluminium?


----------



## chinalimac (Sep 17, 2012)

can this machine cut aluminium?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

It's designed for it


----------



## StevePixley (Aug 10, 2012)

kolias said:


> Just finished my new cnc and here are some photos.
> 
> When I finish the required adjustments, I will replace the pushbuttons panel with 1/8" thick aluminum plate where I will engrave the names of each button plus I will replace the two gantry vertical members with an "S" style for better weight distribution


These pics are great, Congratulations!


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Very sweet, Nickolas. Take a few hundred pics while she's clean.:laugh:

What size ballscrews did you use? HP of the motor?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Ballscrews are 1605mm

Spindle motor is 3/4HP

Steppers are 175oz.in


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice machine. Did you follow a plan to build or get the design from?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

No plans to follow James, this is my own design

I made a rough model out of 1/2" thick plywood and then I cut the 1/2" thick aluminum pcs


----------



## chinalimac (Sep 17, 2012)

well done! super machine


----------

